# Hubby and i relocating to dubai without a job!!!!! All help welcomed, thank you!



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all,

After Sooo much research on the internet, i thought it best to come here to query people who have done the same etc and can give us any tips!

My husband and myself have decided we are going to make the big move to DUBAI, only problem is we havent got jobs sorted and every recruitment agency I have called said we would have to be in DUBAI before they could really help. 

I would be looking for work in Sales, Admin, Hospitality area, and hubby is a driver or looking for warehouse work. 

We are from NZ so we would just enter on the 30day visit visa freely, we would then start job hunting, so thinking of going over with around $5000nzd all our flights will be paid for and ive also looked at hotels for the 30days which didnt work out to expensive so that would be paid seperately too. So the $5000 would be just to live on until we find a job. 

Is there any tips at all on what to do, where would be best to stay in Dubai so we are close for interviews etc!! has anyone else just went out on a whim and moved over with any luck?

Any help or any info much appreciated!

Ideally I would love to get a job offer from when I am in NZ, with flights, accom included etc as well as a visa but yes i would like reality to ideally.


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
There is plenty of information in the "stickies" at the top of this board about finding jobs in Dubai.
You might want to have a good read there before setting out to Dubai.
The recruiters that you contacted are just fobbing you off by saying you would be better here. Many people get recruited from outside Dubai - especially if they have special talents and qualifications that are in demand.
The areas of work that you and your husband are looking for are easily covered by people from India and Philippines - they are happy to work for much less money than you will be.
I dont wish to be a party pooper but your approach is doomed to failure and i doubt that you would both find good jobs in this way and timescale.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you, I have had a look at alook of those with of course mixed responses.

Ok thank you re the recruitment agencies, I have applied for a heap of jobs on Dubbizle so I will see if anything happens there.

There was also quite a lot of jobs that looked promising etc on dubbizle if I was there, but of course it's a risk.

Kind of are being a party pooper lol, I mean I have seen people that have done it and people that haven't so I guess it would depend on how determined you are and you come across at interviewing stages etc? I did see a lot of walkin ones as well. 

I mean we could stay linger than 30days just extend it to 60etc but how much money would be recommended?


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

ElenaS said:


> Thank you, I have had a look at alook of those with of course mixed responses.
> 
> Ok thank you re the recruitment agencies, I have applied for a heap of jobs on Dubbizle so I will see if anything happens there.
> 
> ...


I saw this coming from a mile away. If you don't have specialized skills your doomed. Unless your willing to live like a 3rd world citizen.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your husband wants to be a driver / looking for warehouse work. 

Ok. These types of jobs are performed by people from South Asia and they make probably between 1,000-2,000 AED a month. A select handful might make up to 3-4,000 depending on the role and if they have a more managerial capacity (overseeing a few other keystone kops). 

You probably have slightly better chances but without more knowledge of your actual background and previous experiences it's hard to say how realistic it is. There are western PAs and office administrators but they tend to be quite experienced and hold university diplomas/certificates. Dubai employers love diplomas and certificates. You may find something in sales if you're pretty enough but the hours are very long (six day week is the norm), the pay is mediocre and you'll be provided housing out in the middle of nowhere where you'll have to share your bedroom with someone else. Not ideal for a married couple!

That said, I do know of one very ditzy Kiwi girl who lucked herself into a decent PA job at a western firm in Dubai. Her director admitted she was a terrible PA but she was blond and perky and that was all that he cared about. She found herself a banker and is now living very well in London. Some people have all the luck


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ElenaS said:


> I would be looking for work in Sales, Admin, Hospitality area, and hubby is a driver or looking for warehouse work.


5000 NZD is about 15K AED - enough money for one month and more. You will need to be choosy with where you eat (as you will have to eat out and cannot cook if staying in a hotel) and how much you spend on each meal. Take the metro or buses wherever possible instead of taxis (or rent a small car). So the money is doable.

BUT, it will most likely be a waste. You could even get a job (and if I were to guess, probably a salary of 5-8K AED per month) depending on which industry you find a role in and how much experience you actually have. For example, some PAs get paid 15K-20K per month, but they would be really experienced in their field, would have worked in a top firm in the past, and would probably be assisting C level executives. Is that the kind of differentiating experience you build in any of the industries you have worked in?

And driver or warehouse work? Have you ACTUALLY done your research? They work very long hours for a pittance. 

Yes, you guys could probably make it, probably get a job - but yes, the chances are very very slim it would make financial sense


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Have you checked out the cost of living? Rents have gone up a lot in the last six months. If you're lucky enough to both get jobs, where will you live? A lot of landlords now demand the one year's rent paid up front in one cheque. 
The start up costs really adds up here. 
Check Dubizzle to get an idea of rents in different areas.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly I have to agree with the others - no decent jobs come up on Dubizzle - waste of time looking on there to be honest.

The kinds of jobs you and your hubby are looking for are mostly done by people from the subcontinent who work for peanuts. You will find it very VERY difficult to survive here. I would strongly advise NOT coming until you get decent job offers.

The recruiters would take one look at where you come from and not bother, because they know you would not work for the same money they could pay someone from India, Pakistan, Philippines etc

This is a sad reality.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry to say, I would agree with the others. However here's a suggestion nobody has thrown out, although its also quite risky....have you thought about starting a small business? it's the route I chose to take...and although I'm not yet turning much of a profit it looks to be picking up (and is only 2 months old so of course it will take some time). 

I mean look, if you are willing to take a risk, you have a better chance in Dubai of running a successful small business rather than finding well paid jobs in your field. Warehouse guys/drivers are being paid under 2k aed a month, heck I just hired a repair tech with loads of experience and electronic engineering degree for 3k aed a month.

Only thing is figuring out what business...


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

It seems that we are all raining down on your parade, and that's because your proposed plan of attack will have a slim chance to succeed in Dubai. Based on what you have said so far, your qualifications don't stand out. There are a lot of people here already constantly looking for these type of jobs. We have the demand here, but the supply far exceeds that with most of them willing to take the jobs for a pittance (of course this is relative). 

Having said that, if you are still gung ho about coming to try your luck, I would suggest looking for a serviced apartment with kitchenette. Bur Dubai has lots of these, so does Barsha, but I would recommend Bur Dubai because there are a lot more cheap restaurants (good value) within walking distance if you don't feel like cooking. Renting a car might be the easiest way with the summer approaching. Hertz recently has a promotion for 60dhs a day rentals, not sure if that's still happening or what type of cars, for all I know, it's probably a cardboard box on wheels  

Keep in mind that summer is coming, the heat is going to affect most people's brains, we are all going to turn slow, and some will likely hibernate, so things will move at an even slower pace. If you treat this as your month long holiday with job search on the side, perhaps you won't be so disappointed at the end of your trip. 

I know this is not what you want to hear, I think most of us know more people who failed in your kind of approach. It will make more sense (and stability) if one spouse comes with an offer, the other will look while here. This is actually a very common scenario and is less stressful than your plan.

Best of luck!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I came out with a job offer and the gf looked for work whilst I was working. It took her 2 months to find something that she did not want to do but took it to get her out of the apartment. 
Thing with this job is she hates it and they also failed to disclose the full pay structure but like I said she is just there to get some money and get out of the apartment.

Looking for work is a very long and stressful process and will drain you of all your money so I'd use tools like LinkedIn, BAYT, Monster, Total Jobs etc etc. I wouldn't actually bother with Dubizzle personally.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't waste your time with Dubizzle for jobs, not really what it's for. I know a fairly senior member of the team there that puts their job on Linkedin instead for that very reason.


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

What i am interested in is why a couple from New Zealand are willing ti take such a risk to fly all the way to Dubai without jobs.
On the other hand, though it may not be a picknick to be here searching for jobs and surviving on low wages, you are clearly going out of your comfort zones and will learn much more than when you are staying at home. It is a challenge but i believe that making it happen depends more on your attitude than on your qualifications.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Please don't give up your lives there for a dream. It could happen, I got very lucky, but there's a huge chance you'll go home with nothing and much the poorer.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Your husband wants to be a driver / looking for warehouse work.
> 
> Ok. These types of jobs are performed by people from South Asia and they make probably between 1,000-2,000 AED a month. A select handful might make up to 3-4,000 depending on the role and if they have a more managerial capacity (overseeing a few other keystone kops).
> 
> ...



Thank you! I have looked at white a few jobs sales wise which seem ok pay and think I would qualify, so fingers crossed x although I don't have all the certs I have over 10yrs experience in hospitality management and sales so I am very open! I have looked around abit and think I will start off sales and then look at obtaining real estate ticket, just an idea x


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

rsinner said:


> 5000 NZD is about 15K AED - enough money for one month and more. You will need to be choosy with where you eat (as you will have to eat out and cannot cook if staying in a hotel) and how much you spend on each meal. Take the metro or buses wherever possible instead of taxis (or rent a small car). So the money is doable.
> 
> BUT, it will most likely be a waste. You could even get a job (and if I were to guess, probably a salary of 5-8K AED per month) depending on which industry you find a role in and how much experience you actually have. For example, some PAs get paid 15K-20K per month, but they would be really experienced in their field, would have worked in a top firm in the past, and would probably be assisting C level executives. Is that the kind of differentiating experience you build in any of the industries you have worked in?
> 
> ...



Thank you for letting me know about the money situation! I do have around 10yrs hospitality/sales so I think I could qualify for an above average wage? I mean I would find the job first and my husband next, in the meantime I will keep searching x


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

QOFE said:


> Have you checked out the cost of living? Rents have gone up a lot in the last six months. If you're lucky enough to both get jobs, where will you live? A lot of landlords now demand the one year's rent paid up front in one cheque.
> The start up costs really adds up here.
> Check Dubizzle to get an idea of rents in different areas.


I have done heaps of searching for rental properties, where I found I loved the dubai marina and on average a fully furnished 1bdrm apartment I could get for around 100k a year with some accepting upto 4 cheques so if that was the case I would get 6mnths up front before moving over at least that way we won't have to worry about rent for that time and gives us a good chance to job hunt! Thats if landlords would let me rent still on a visitor visa for the moment. I am pretty confident I will find a job within the 30days.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

Zeeshan08 said:


> Sorry to say, I would agree with the others. However here's a suggestion nobody has thrown out, although its also quite risky....have you thought about starting a small business? it's the route I chose to take...and although I'm not yet turning much of a profit it looks to be picking up (and is only 2 months old so of course it will take some time).
> 
> I mean look, if you are willing to take a risk, you have a better chance in Dubai of running a successful small business rather than finding well paid jobs in your field. Warehouse guys/drivers are being paid under 2k aed a month, heck I just hired a repair tech with loads of experience and electronic engineering degree for 3k aed a month.
> 
> Only thing is figuring out what business...


Small business no I hadn't, definitely worth thinking about x what kind of business did you start up? My passions would be clean eating and fashion if it was business
Life is about risks I think, so with persistence never know what we can achieve.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

earthworm88 said:


> It seems that we are all raining down on your parade, and that's because your proposed plan of attack will have a slim chance to succeed in Dubai. Based on what you have said so far, your qualifications don't stand out. There are a lot of people here already constantly looking for these type of jobs. We have the demand here, but the supply far exceeds that with most of them willing to take the jobs for a pittance (of course this is relative).
> 
> Having said that, if you are still gung ho about coming to try your luck, I would suggest looking for a serviced apartment with kitchenette. Bur Dubai has lots of these, so does Barsha, but I would recommend Bur Dubai because there are a lot more cheap restaurants (good value) within walking distance if you don't feel like cooking. Renting a car might be the easiest way with the summer approaching. Hertz recently has a promotion for 60dhs a day rentals, not sure if that's still happening or what type of cars, for all I know, it's probably a cardboard box on wheels
> 
> ...


It definitely seems that way doesn't it haha. Very valid points though, thank you! I think I would be the one more likely to get the offer so I'm just in a hunt at the meant to see what comes of it. Def think of it as a month long holiday and see what happens, I have faith it will work.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

zatapa said:


> What i am interested in is why a couple from New Zealand are willing ti take such a risk to fly all the way to Dubai without jobs.
> On the other hand, though it may not be a picknick to be here searching for jobs and surviving on low wages, you are clearly going out of your comfort zones and will learn much more than when you are staying at home. It is a challenge but i believe that making it happen depends more on your attitude than on your qualifications.


We want a change, we did Australia and that was fun! Money made but now it's time to really step out of the comfort zone you know? 
Exactly what I thought about the attitude, it's a huge world out there and imagine if we all just stuck on one place without risking. I mean if worse comes to worse we just ce home right?


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

JonGard said:


> Please don't give up your lives there for a dream. It could happen, I got very lucky, but there's a huge chance you'll go home with nothing and much the poorer.


So what your saying is, you made it? But we shouldn't try?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

ElenaS said:


> I have done heaps of searching for rental properties, where I found I loved the dubai marina and on average a fully furnished 1bdrm apartment I could get for around 100k a year with some accepting upto 4 cheques so if that was the case I would get 6mnths up front before moving over at least that way we won't have to worry about rent for that time and gives us a good chance to job hunt! Thats if landlords would let me rent still on a visitor visa for the moment. I am pretty confident I will find a job within the 30days.


What's your realistic salary expectation? 
You won't be able to sign a tenancy agreement without a residency visa (or at least a letter from employer stating that the visa in under process). You could stay in an apartment hotel but they are more expensive than renting an apartment. It would also be cheaper to rent unfurnished and buy second hand furniture on dubizzle.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ElenaS said:


> I have done heaps of searching for rental properties, where I found I loved the dubai marina and on average a fully furnished 1bdrm apartment I could get for around 100k a year with some accepting upto 4 cheques so if that was the case I would get 6mnths up front before moving over at least that way we won't have to worry about rent for that time and gives us a good chance to job hunt! Thats if landlords would let me rent still on a visitor visa for the moment. I am pretty confident I will find a job within the 30days.


Have a look at this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du.../309593-why-so-difficult-find-work-dubai.html

Is not unheard of for people to be searching for jobs for MONTHS before they can find something.

My suggestion is that you come over here first alone since it sounds to me like you are the one who has better job prospects and see if you can find a job. Be prepared to not find anything in 30 days. I can appreciate that you are confident in your abilities and your skills, and I don't doubt that, the problem is that you will be facing fierce competition from people who 1) have local experience b) may have more experience overall, and c) are willing to do the job for less money than you are. You need to keep that in mind. Is not about how much you think you are worth, is about how much the potential employers know they can get away with paying.

I would not sell my stuff if I were you, and keep renting house, etc back home in case things don't work out. You can come a few months, give it a try, if you find a job soon then you can bring your husband. He will have an even harder time finding a job. 

As others have said already we don't want to burst your bubble and is great that you are motivated and ambitious but sadly in this market this is not enough, you will soon find that there are a lot of external factors that are OUT of your control that make you a less attractive alternative to potential employers from someone say from India, Philippines etc.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

QOFE said:


> What's your realistic salary expectation?
> You won't be able to sign a tenancy agreement without a residency visa (or at least a letter from employer stating that the visa in under process). You could stay in an apartment hotel but they are more expensive than renting an apartment. It would also be cheaper to rent unfurnished and buy second hand furniture on dubizzle.


I am not sure around the $10000k a month mark just to start? I know they have base rates near that with commission on top?

Ok cool thanks, yea I did see the short term accomodation which would be good, thanks!


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

ElenaS said:


> So what your saying is, you made it? But we shouldn't try?


Pretty much. I was just stupidly lucky at getting in front of a decision-maker. It could've gone very wrong. 

Good luck to you though.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You might need to put more than just 5000NZ if you come here as while you could live off that for a month, it will probably take longer to get one. Also the visa process can take weeks depending on the company you work for so it might get very expensive for you. You would probably need to factor in a visa run to renew that 30 day initial visa (it's usually 30+10 days grace)

As for jobs, you would likely get a better job than him. Perhaps he should find some other job other than a driver. Companies who need drivers or warehouse work won't be paying you a lot. In fact you might get even less than back in NZ. Think very hard about what you want to do before you get here. If you have a limited budget then you need to plan everything and factor in contingencies as well. To be honest I have rarely met anyone who came here without a job offer and got one in 1 month let alone get one in 3 months.

Here it's not just about skills or skin color, there's also just a little bit of luck in there too


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

ElenaS said:


> I am not sure around the $10000k a month mark just to start? I know they have base rates near that with commission on top?
> 
> Ok cool thanks, yea I did see the short term accomodation which would be good, thanks!


I assume you mean 10,000NZ and not 10000k which is maybe 10 millionarty:

Still I think that's asking for a lot. 10,000NZ is about 30,000 dirhams. You may have to cut that in half but like I said, you could get a high paying job. There are a lot of people here who get jobs with salaries far higher than what they actually do compared to someone who isn't white or with a western passport.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

dizzyizzy said:


> Have a look at this thread:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du.../309593-why-so-difficult-find-work-dubai.html
> 
> ...


I did read that thank you, also that was our initial idea at first for just me to go over and sew what it was like then him to follow once I was sorted etc. But then the thought of being over there alone was a little daunting so we decided for us both?


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

Moe78 said:


> You might need to put more than just 5000NZ if you come here as while you could live off that for a month, it will probably take longer to get one. Also the visa process can take weeks depending on the company you work for so it might get very expensive for you. You would probably need to factor in a visa run to renew that 30 day initial visa (it's usually 30+10 days grace)
> 
> As for jobs, you would likely get a better job than him. Perhaps he should find some other job other than a driver. Companies who need drivers or warehouse work won't be paying you a lot. In fact you might get even less than back in NZ. Think very hard about what you want to do before you get here. If you have a limited budget then you need to plan everything and factor in contingencies as well. To be honest I have rarely met anyone who came here without a job offer and got one in 1 month let alone get one in 3 months.
> 
> Here it's not just about skills or skin color, there's also just a little bit of luck in there too


Thank you! Yes I was thinking that maybe around $10,000 nz would do, we would def be careful etc and would come on a open return ticket just incase! Skin colour as well? Well I'm really hoping this will work, if not well just travel around I guess x


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

ElenaS said:


> I am not sure around the $10000k a month mark just to start? I know they have base rates near that with commission on top?
> 
> Ok cool thanks, yea I did see the short term accomodation which would be good, thanks!


Do you mean 10,000 AED a month? And renting a 8,333 AED a month (rent before bills) apartment in Dubai Marina? What will you live on? Air? 

I'm sorry if I sound harsh but I really do think you need to plan this properly. 
This is not the place to be broke in. Never, ever count on bonus and commission as guaranteed. They are an extra bonus if you get them...


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

Moe78 said:


> I assume you mean 10,000NZ and not 10000k which is maybe 10 millionarty:
> 
> Still I think that's asking for a lot. 10,000NZ is about 30,000 dirhams. You may have to cut that in half but like I said, you could get a high paying job. There are a lot of people here who get jobs with salaries far higher than what they actually do compared to someone who isn't white or with a western passport.


Whoops lol! I mean around 10,000aed a month to start with? That's if worse comes to worse like to start out I will def be coming over with more than 5000nzd to have money in case!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you don't have kids then $10k is good but like I said you may see yourself getting lower offers so you should expect that. Like I said lots of people here get paid a lot more than what you expect but the opposite is also true. All depends on who you know/meet and yes race and nationality can be a factor too.

Update: Okay then 10,000 dirhams is a fine starter but there's another thing you need to know, changing jobs here isn't always easy. Some companies can be real jerks when you leave them for a better salary and if they have the law on their side, they can make it hard if not impossible to change. If they have influence/connections then it's even harder because they can often be above the law. Then again some companies won't mind at all.

Also there's no way you will be able to live in the Marina area on that, not anymore. Rents are going up and are already too high for you. There are cheaper places but yes at 10,000 dirhams you won't get a place in those western-centric areas.

It won't be easy but you could scrape by!


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

QOFE said:


> Do you mean 10,000 AED a month? And renting a 8,333 AED a month (rent before bills) apartment in Dubai Marina? What will you live on? Air?
> 
> I'm sorry if I sound harsh but I really do think you need to plan this properly.
> This is not the place to be broke in. Never, ever count on bonus and commission as guaranteed. They are an extra bonus if you get them...


Yea I do mean that, well yea rent would be around that bit I would obviously go over with enough money put away to pay 6mnths up front so I wouldn't get behind! Once I have a job then I will look around at better paying ones etc.

No where is a place to be broke! I mean I'm not completely stupid and there would be two of us with jobs. Gotta start somewhere and if I have to rent somewhere cheaper to begin with that is fine too.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

Moe78 said:


> If you don't have kids then $10k is good but like I said you may see yourself getting lower offers so you should expect that. Like I said lots of people here get paid a lot more than what you expect but the opposite is also true. All depends on who you know/meet and yes race and nationality can be a factor too.


Thank you! Il keep that in mind. What do you do over there? And how was it for you?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was in IT but now getting into the media side of things, not easy either!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

ElenaS said:


> Yea I do mean that, well yea rent would be around that bit I would obviously go over with enough money put away to pay 6mnths up front so I wouldn't get behind! Once I have a job then I will look around at better paying ones etc.


You mentioned (I think a couple of times) about bringing out enough cash to cover 6 months rent, I hope you realise that you'd be required to present to the landlord the whole year's rent in advance - either in cash or by post-dated cheques if they are one of the 'nice' ones that accept multiple cheques.

We're fortunately on four cheques per year, but they were of course all presented up front. Which means you either need a bank account - or an alternative source of cheques (some employers 'may' assist - many won't).


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

10,000 AED a month is nothing. You'd be struggling by the standards of western expat Dubai. 

You really can't compare yourself to South Asians who may be happy to make 10K a month because your peers will be the western expats. Your social life will be with the western expats. Where you want to live will be with other western expats. 10,000 a month for two people is nothing. 

The problem is that as a married couple you'd need your own place. A studio in, say, Silicon Oasis will probably cost you around 40K, minimum, or maybe even more with the way rents are going now. Then there's utilities. Internet. It all adds up. Then you have transportation as Silicon Oasis is in the middle of nowhere. A car hire is 2,000 AED a month. Then you need to eat. What about socialisation? 35-40 AED is the going price for a single beer in Dubai. 

It's very, very, very expensive to live in Dubai. You will be surrounded by people who have no problems dropping 500 AED on brunch and spending another 500 AED out in a single evening drinking. Or going on fancy holidays all the time. You must realise this before making any move. 

You could probably *just* manage on 10K a month but there will be no savings and nothing for rainy days. What happens if you're suddenly made redundant? Oops, there's no money in the bank to pay the dewa bill or the next month's car rental. That's when things get very bad very quickly. You put it on your charge card, hoping to find a new job quickly. But the job doesn't turn up and suddenly the balance on the card is adding up at an alarming rate due to the high interest. The next rental cheque is due shortly but there's insufficient funds in the bank to pay it and the cheque bounces, and the landlord files a police case against you. You're off to prison unless you manage to book last minute tickets back to NZ and do a runner. 

And yes, it's happened to many people. Too many.

As for finding work there are people in Dubai, experienced and with years in the Gulf, who are currently looking and have been looking for a year and still haven't found a good job. Just be aware a lot of it is down to the luck of the draw.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Couldn't agree more with TallyHo.

My social circle here are all from the UK and some are friends from back home and we partied hard there and just as hard here, it is very expensive here especially on that front. Then throw in cabs, DEWA, PDC, DU/Etisalat, Food, Restaurants, Laundry, Cleaners and all the other stuff that costs there is no way I could live on 10K pm apartment and bills are more than that :lol:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm going to add my two fils. I think you would probably manage to find work. Whether it will be for a reasonable salary and whether it will be what you want to do is another matter. Where I think you will have a problem is your hubby. I doubt any company would employ him because he is a westerner and what he does is not just not well paid but not a role companies recruit westerners for. Another consideration, and you may not think this important, is that any company here employing drivers want drivers who know their way around. Yes, you can learn it, but Dubai doesn't have that patience or tolerance. I want my document/delivery made/done and I want it done now. Drivers in this country may not be of the standard you would find in the west but boy they know every back street, place to park, where the traffic gets gridlocked and on and on. I think it's only when you get here you appreciate that, even on a personal level. The other factor is the type of jobs he currently would be looking for involve six day weeks and long hours. My advice would be that he tries to find something he can qualify in before he comes over to move him out of that category. Think about something like fleet management, warehouse management, logistics. While he's doing that, you can save more money to help support yourselves while he's looking. At the end of the day, you will, of course, do what you want to do, but consider this - how many posts on this thread tell you to just do this? There has to be a reason for that. People aren't just posting this advice for fun. Good luck to you both whatever you decide to do.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Another consideration, and you may not think this important, is that any company here employing drivers want *drivers who know their way around*.


Now if only that applied to taxi drivers as well.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

londonmandan said:


> Now if only that applied to taxi drivers as well.


Haha, I reckon that's the prime qualifying factor for them


----------



## Ducati2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

hi
what you have can make successful, 
at the end who you are what make stand out
and sure you have to be in Dubai
and idea to come alone or with your husband
and use coucherfing, I know a friend who came to Dubai, rented his house in London, did sleep at friends couch for more than a year, he works in real state, it was dead then, now he lives the life of success and money, party all day long on weekend


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

Ducati2010 said:


> hi
> what you have can make you successful,
> at the end who you are what make you stand out
> and sure you have to be in Dubai
> ...


Thank you! I just private messaged you back.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Elena,

I'm going to chime in one more time and say ignore Ducati. His post should be more alarming than useful. Do you really want to spend a year sleeping on someone's sofa? 

Real estate is not a market you want to enter. There's lots of talk that we're in an unsustainable boom (again!) and it may very well crash (again!). It's also a very cutthroat industry with too many agents chasing after properties. Very, very few of them make a sustainable living. The ones who make money are the ones at the very top of the market and they have connections and network like hell to maintain them, and you can't compete with that. 

If you're determined to come to Dubai the best strategy is to formulate a 3-5 year plan with the objective of making the move at the end of that 3 or 5 years. In the meantime build up your experiences in NZ, acquire those certifications and diplomas, and get actual managerial expertise. This is especially the case for your husband. Do your research into which sectors are hiring lots of people in Dubai and how you and your husband can use the 3-5 year plan to leverage yourself into a good position to be hired on a good package offer. 



ElenaS said:


> Thank you! I just private messaged you back.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Similar threads often focus on one important aspect that appears to be missing here so far.

What is the OP's lifestyle like right now? 

Are they struggling to break even every month, or are they stuck in stagnant jobs and want a change, or are they doing all right but want to try out living abroad ?

That IMO would be one of the factors in deciding whether the proposed ambitious plan is worth it or not


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> Similar threads often focus on one important aspect that appears to be missing here so far.
> 
> What is the OP's lifestyle like right now?
> 
> ...


I agree with you but she has stated some expectations (as in 100,000 dhs / year flat at the marina) which I think is not doable for them at all. I think perhaps there is a huge disconnection between their earning potential and their expectations.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ducati2010 said:


> hi
> what you have can make successful,
> at the end who you are what make stand out
> and sure you have to be in Dubai
> ...


That is some terrible advice right there. What the OP needs is hard facts to help her make a decision (even though it sounds to me like she already made a decision), not some bro advice that doesn't take into account her and her husbands particular circumstances, and more important, the reality of this place.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Hard facts (from what I have seen and been through)

It's a struggle
You will argue a lot with your partner
Stress will cause arguments
You will run out of money
You will get a job but it's not what you want
If you get a job and it's not what you want you will be gone in 3 months


----------



## UAENelly (Apr 11, 2014)

You've had some good advice on here. Only thing to add would be have a post 30 day plan (extend visa, funding etc). In my experience of recruitment in the Middle East it is quite slow and I'd be surprised if a job could be found and the formalities completed so quickly.

Best wishes.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have to keep reminding myself of the title of the thread - *Hubby and i relocating to dubai without a job!!!!! All help welcomed, thank you! *

Clearly, we are not offering the help Elena wants because, on the basis of someone who joined in 2010 and has made a grand total of 23 posts, posting, she jumps to send him a PM because he is the only person who has said what she wants to hear - and that, of course, is GO FOR IT!!!

Sadly, we're all just wasting our "internet breath" here.


----------



## Ducati2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

am a person who respect other people dreams, but on the other hand please read what she said and i what i said carefully

first, they are already coming, she already planned, 
Second she plan to spend here savings on rent,

if she is coming already no matter what
Would be better for the money she has , to be saved and sleep for free
and second about the guy i told his story, he rented his apartment in London
and sleep for free in dubai
while he sleep for free, he goes every weekend to drink as much he can 
he manage to spend what he earned in from his apartment in london, that why he sleeps for free, he go out to drink every weekend, and manage to stay in Dubai working in real state based on only commission base


if someone can do this , he or she can come to Dubai and face it
Otherwise the other option is only move to dubai in a strong base and also be prepared to be sacked during the try period which happened to an American women i met,

at the end any job you get in Dubai no guarantee, the only guarantee which company, what kind of business
And the experience you get would it will make the person more attractive for promoting at the same job or other

Dream is great to have, applying it, here comes the creativity
with creativity to manage your expenses for as long as you can and a dream
there is a big chance in anywhere in the world and Dubai included


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ducati2010 said:


> am a person who respect other people dreams, but on the other hand please read what she said and i what i said carefully first, they are already coming, she already planned, Second she plan to spend here savings on rent, if she is coming already no matter what Would be better for the money she has , to be saved and sleep for free and second about the guy i told his story, he rented his apartment in London and sleep for free in dubai while he sleep for free, he goes every weekend to drink as much he can he manage to spend what he earned in from his apartment in london, that why he sleeps for free, he go out to drink every weekend, and manage to stay in Dubai working in real state based on only commission base if someone can do this , he or she can come to Dubai and face it Otherwise the other option is only move to dubai in a strong base and also be prepared to be sacked during the try period which happened to an American women i met, at the end any job you get in Dubai no guarantee, the only guarantee which company, what kind of business And the experience you get would it will make the person more attractive for promoting at the same job or other Dream is great to have, applying it, here comes the creativity with creativity to manage your expenses for as long as you can and a dream there is a big chance in anywhere in the world and Dubai included


So you're offering to put them up on your sofa then ?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Sometimes people just have to find out first hand that a bowling ball in the face will hurt...


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

ccr said:


> Sometimes people just have to find out first hand that a bowling ball in the face will hurt...


Does it hurt?


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

UAENelly said:


> You've had some good advice on here. Only thing to add would be have a post 30 day plan (extend visa, funding etc). In my experience of recruitment in the Middle East it is quite slow and I'd be surprised if a job could be found and the formalities completed so quickly.
> 
> Best wishes.


Agreed.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I have to keep reminding myself of the title of the thread - *Hubby and i relocating to dubai without a job!!!!! All help welcomed, thank you! *
> 
> Clearly, we are not offering the help Elena wants because, on the basis of someone who joined in 2010 and has made a grand total of 23 posts, posting, she jumps to send him a PM because he is the only person who has said what she wants to hear - and that, of course, is GO FOR IT!!!
> 
> Sadly, we're all just wasting our "internet breath" here.


Not that I should have to explain myself to you!!!!! BUT Ducati actually sent me the same messages as on the forum privately and I checked those before even seeing he had done the same in the forum, hence when I did I let him know I pm back! And you will see that I have answered or replied to majority of the posts on here!!!

Of course I want people's opinions otherwise I wouldn't be here would I, I don't feel like I should be judged because of the choices I am wanting to make. Of course at the end of the day we are all going to do as we like, human nature. So if you think you are wasting your internet breath why keep responding! I think you have me totally wrong here.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

ccr said:


> Sometimes people just have to find out first hand that a bowling ball in the face will hurt...


Really? Why would you even reply? 
This is more like a bullying site than a help forum for you?


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> So you're offering to put them up on your sofa then ?


He actually did, not just the couch but a room.


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

*My take*



ElenaS said:


> Really? Why would you even reply?
> This is more like a bullying site than a help forum for you?


I wouldn't take it personally, it's just that people who have been in Dubai for a while have seen some really horror stories unfold. People see the money and the opportunities while ignoring the real dangers of doing what you are doing. Dubai is a place where debt can land you in jail, employers hold your passport (even though they are not supposed to), and employers can sometimes fine you for quitting or ban you from future jobs for a period of time. I have close friends who were lured to Dubai by false promises from a local company, despite warnings. They thought the warnings didn't apply to them, and ended up having to leave Dubai after not being paid for months. Stories like these are far too common, as so many have their hearts set and don't want to listen to advice. Others have found out far too late that many employers here have a completely different mindset than in the west when it comes to employee satisfaction. They talk the talk, but once you are hired you can't quit without paying a hefty fine. This doesn't apply everywhere, but many people get burned.

Having said that, it sounds like you have funds to stay for a while and return home if it doesn't work out. As long as you are fully aware there's a high risk that can happen, it's okay to follow your dreams and give it a shot. Just be sure to let logic drive your decision, not emotion.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

ElenaS said:


> Really? Why would you even reply?
> This is more like a bullying site than a help forum for you?


Hi Elena

People aren't bullying you, they are just giving honest opinions of how difficult a place this is to live, I'm still not sure you've grasped that yet. It is not a country you want to risk getting in debt, the consequences of that are very severe. People are genuinely just looking out for your well being. 

It's great you've been offered a place to stay etc, but tread carefully with that, it is after all someone you've not yet even seen (no offence intended to Ducati2010 there, the same advice would apply to any member). 

For every success story there are many more people that leave here with nothing. Some labourers/shop workers are even trapped here. On the salary you would be looking at getting a one bedroom apartment in the marina is not realistic, you'd be in a shared apartment at best with several others. It may be possible for you to get a job quickly, or not. There are lots of threads with people asking advice on how to get jobs, some of these are very well educated people with relevant degrees and even they are struggling. I think you mentioned your husband may look at shelf stocking? One of my friends does this, he gets 4000aed a month for 12 hour days, 6 days a week. 

You should also be aware of things like unscrupulous employers holding passports illegally to prevent you leaving, and labour bans being applied if you attempt to change jobs in your first two years here. 

Keep reading away and doing your research so that if you do decide its correct move for you and your husband you're aware of what to expect. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

ElenaS said:


> ...Why would you even reply?...


That wasn't meant for you as it is obvious from 5-6 pages of people already trying to explain in vain.

This is for you... *GO FOR IT!* :cheer2: :flypig:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ElenaS said:


> He actually did, not just the couch but a room.


Oh why am I not surprised


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep. Go for it.

The truth is we all need people coming to Dubai to crash and burn, so we can mock them and laugh at them, shake our heads and say, tsk tsk tsk, we told you so. 

It's been a while since we had a story in the local papers about expats doing runners or camping in the summer because they couldn't afford their apartment or a flight ticket out of the country.

Elena, I don't want to be unsympathetic or rude, but the impression I got from you is that you want to move here to live the high life in a Marina flat and party and play. Sure, Dubai's a great place to party and play if you have the money or are willing to get into debt. It is, however, not a place to live pay cheque to pay cheque and one step away from defaulting on your loan payments.

But you can always party and play in Australia or, gasp, even in New Zealand. It'd be heck a lot cheaper and more realistic for someone with your and your husband's skills.

Why not return to Australia if you need a bigger, more cosmopolitan environment? I hear Perth is a booming city with a lot of opportunities and it's on the water, like Dubai, and near the outback too, like Dubai's near the desert. 



ccr said:


> That wasn't meant for you as it is obvious from 5-6 pages of people already trying to explain in vain.
> 
> This is for you... *GO FOR IT!* :cheer2: :flypig:


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

PolarBear said:


> I wouldn't take it personally, it's just that people who have been in Dubai for a while have seen some really horror stories unfold. People see the money and the opportunities while ignoring the real dangers of doing what you are doing. Dubai is a place where debt can land you in jail, employers hold your passport (even though they are not supposed to), and employers can sometimes fine you for quitting or ban you from future jobs for a period of time. I have close friends who were lured to Dubai by false promises from a local company, despite warnings. They thought the warnings didn't apply to them, and ended up having to leave Dubai after not being paid for months. Stories like these are far too common, as so many have their hearts set and don't want to listen to advice. Others have found out far too late that many employers here have a completely different mindset than in the west when it comes to employee satisfaction. They talk the talk, but once you are hired you can't quit without paying a hefty fine. This doesn't apply everywhere, but many people get burned.
> 
> Having said that, it sounds like you have funds to stay for a while and return home if it doesn't work out. As long as you are fully aware there's a high risk that can happen, it's okay to follow your dreams and give it a shot. Just be sure to let logic drive your decision, not emotion.



That is fair enough 
Exactly, we are going over with open end return tickets for safety measures. I know its high risk, but where not gonna know unless we give it a try. If worse comes to worse, we could always head over the to the uk afterwards and try there. I am not a complete idiot who is thinking we are going to get things handed to us on a plate, we realise it will be a struggle to begin with, but if we like it we will stick it out. If not we move on, dont see why we cant try things while we have the opportunity and are still young.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Hi Elena
> 
> People aren't bullying you, they are just giving honest opinions of how difficult a place this is to live, I'm still not sure you've grasped that yet. It is not a country you want to risk getting in debt, the consequences of that are very severe. People are genuinely just looking out for your well being.
> 
> ...


I understand 
I get that, and there is no way I would get into debt, if we felt like it was getting that way we would move on, either back to nz or try in the uk possibly. In the mean time I am applying for jobs before we actually do go over so fingers crossed. 

Def be careful with staying at peoples places, I mean it was very nice of ducati to offer and I may take them up on it, but I have also looked into hotels that I would probably pre-purchase before we went over and pay the whole 30days then to know we are covered and go from there. 

Thank you for your advise, I am def taking everything on board and will of course do more research.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

dizzyizzy said:


> Oh why am I not surprised


dont know, you tell me?


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

dizzyizzy said:


> Oh why am I not surprised


dont know, seems you have an opinion, you tell me?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ElenaS said:


> dont know, seems you have an opinion, you tell me?


Let's just say that I'd think twice before taking on the offer of a complete stranger offering you a room, but I'm sure you already know that.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Yep. Go for it.
> 
> The truth is we all need people coming to Dubai to crash and burn, so we can mock them and laugh at them, shake our heads and say, tsk tsk tsk, we told you so.
> 
> ...



Such the optimist.
Well that wouldnt be us, I can tell you that now.

I am not coming there to party and play, we are coming to start a life there, something wrong in that?

I know what I can do in Australia and NZ, we have been there done that. We want to experience the world, and this is where we want to go first, if it dont work out like I am being told from "ALL" of you then we move on but at least we gave it a shot.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

Common sense.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't you already have a life? Otherwise what are you doing, just breathing?

Ok, sorry for being rude. But we old timers have seen many people particularly from the UK and Australia who somehow got word that the easy streets in Dubai are paved in gold and it's one big hedonistic party, so they flock here or try to. We see them all the time. Thick necks, bad tattoos, inflated egos, heavy drinkers, heavy smokers, suspicious jobs in property and recruitment, and very heavily in debt. They cause 99% of the trouble expats run into and are the people who end up in the newspapers. They give the rest of us a bad name. 

Now, I'm not saying you're one of those people but you said a few things that fit the mold. 

People, particularly westerners, don't come to Dubai to start a life. They come because it's a career step or it's an opportunity to make loads of money or because they want to use it as a base to explore the region. If you can't fit into one of the three (ideally at least two of the three) it's a very pointless place to be. It's very expensive, it's very hot, it will never be a permanent home, it's very unpredictable. Building a life here is like trying to build a skyscraper on quicksand. 

I'm not intentionally dishing out rude or unsympathetic advice. By all means, come, maybe you'll be lucky. But let's assume you are lucky and find a job, keep in mind that rental contracts are for the year and usually prepaid in 1-2 cheques. You can, in theory, cancel a lease but you'd still have to pay 2-3 months' penalty, so you really can't just up and decide to leave one day without incurring a lot of expenditures. 

You also need to be very pragmatic about the cost of living and expenditures in Dubai. So if you do get a job offer you need to establish a minimum monthly salary otherwise it's not worth it. I'd say 12K is the absolute minimum because on 12k you and your husband can just about survive if you find a flat or villa share that's willing to take in a couple. 

Good luck. 







ElenaS said:


> Such the optimist.
> Well that wouldnt be us, I can tell you that now.
> 
> I am not coming there to party and play, we are coming to start a life there, something wrong in that?
> ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

OK I do not claim to have a crystal ball but I'm willing to take a shot at telling you how I think it will go, even though I know you probably won't like me much after this:

You will stay at a hotel which will set you back for at least 6000 aed min for the first month and start looking for jobs. You will start applying for all admin, sales and hospitality jobs you find. You will get calls for interviews. You'll go for interviews but will soon find out that the pay is quite low, not more than 10,000 aed/month or if is a sales job it will be low basic salary and commission, or just commission. You'll face fierce competition from people who have been here for longer or are willing to do the job for less money than you are. A month will go by and you'll see that staying at a hotel is quite expensive so you'll start looking for a place. But with no job there's no visa so can't get your own place. So shared flat/villa it is. You'll continue searching but it won't pay more than 10,000 aed if you're lucky so you'll end up taking one of those jobs. Rent alone will set you back at 4,000 to 5,000 dhs per month. You will realize you need a car or taxis to get to work and this will set you back at another 1,500 dhs per month. And groceries are quite expensive so that's another 2,000 dhs per month. If you were super careful with your expenses, you only have 1,500dhs left for other expenses which you will soon realise do not go too far here. You'll be scrapping by every month and living an extremely frugal lifestyle. It'll be no fun. Your hubby will search endlessly for driver jobs and will not get one because all the driver jobs are taken by people from the subcontinent. He will get very frustrated. You will end up supporting both of you. After 4 or 5 months you will realize is not worth it. And decide to move on. This is if all goes relatively well and you didn't get in debt in the meanwhile, and your sponsor is not giving you a hard time to return your passport and cancel your visa and allow you to leave the country because you did not complete your first year at the company and they will demand you pay all your visa expenses back etc etc. So you'll go to MOL to file a case. In the meanwhile maybe you'll find a new job that pays slightly more but maybe your old employer puts a ban on you so you can't even switch jobs. Your husband still can't find a job. Eventually you'll just want to pack and leave. I know this sounds very harsh and I apologise in advance if it does, I truly do, but trust me, this scenario I'm presenting is not unrealistic AT ALL and this is what all of us have been trying to tell you. This will end up being the most expensive holiday ever, at best.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> ...this scenario I'm presenting is not unrealistic AT ALL and this is what all of us have been trying to tell you...


I am sorry but that was not a realistic view at all.

THAT was the optimistic view, it could be much worse...


----------



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

To the OP,

I don't often post, but I've taken some time to put this together because it is an important decision you are making, and you have rightly sought advice from people who are in Dubai. It behoves forum members to treat your inquiry with some respect and careful consideration. 

So here goes. You need to understand that Dubai's labour market is dual-track, effectively serving two parallel economies, and the roles you and your husband are looking for don't normally go to westerners. There is a super-abundance of cheap labour from the Philippines and the Asian subcontinent, and the retail/warehouse-type jobs you are targetting are filled by those folks. Retail and industrial employers here change their staff like other companies change their printer cartridges. You're sick? Fired. You're not getting on with your co-workers? Fired. A customer complains? Well, you get the picture. They just pick up the phone and whistle up another three people fresh off the front of the queue. Employers will NOT give such roles to a westerner because they know it's just storing up trouble: you will complain about the conditions, hours, lack of training and a myriad other things. An Asian will take the job and count his lucky stars. You have no idea how frugal and hardworking these people are, and how much hardship they can put up with and still see it as a serious improvement on where they came from. These are people who make AED1500-3000 a month and manage to send half of it home. Every month.

In a nut-shell, you are proposing to come to Dubai to join the vast, voiceless army of badly paid people - servers, night-workers and what have you - who uncomplainingly keep this place running, abused and ignored, treated with contempt by customers and employers alike. 

The bright, noisy bars of Dubai Marina, the flash air-conditioned SUVs, the lavish, bacchanalian brunches, the world-class shopping, the apartment with pool and gym laid on....these things cost a lot of money. To enjoy that sort of lifestyle, you and your husband will need to be pulling down a minimum of 25-30k a month between you. To compete for roles that offer that level of compensation, with an employer who treats you with respect, invests in your training, maintains a western level of civility and restraint in the work place, and is willing to provide other vital support in the form of medical insurance or relocation assistance, means competing with people who are coming from advanced western economies, clutching degrees or relevant professional qualifications, and possessing impressive CVs full of relevant experience. Don't forget, Europe and North America are basically bombed out. There is a mass exodus from those countries underway, and many of those people are fetching up in Dubai, with a return ticket, six job interviews lined up in week one, and a war chest that will carry them through for at least three months. Many of them also arrive with a guest room or sofa to crash, secured through a friend or family member who is already here.

Stay put, get some qualifications and relevant experience, and make it your target, and your motivation, to get to Dubai and land that dream job and that dream lifestyle in the sun, in two or three years' time. Tell yourself that if you don't enroll on a good course, and make a start, you will regret it bitterly three years from now, and wonder why you wasted all that precious time when you could have had a diploma of some kind by then and be looking in earnest at the sorts of jobs that you really want, in a country that you really want to move to. 

People are fond of asking themselves what they would change about their past if they could - a futile exercise of course. It always amazes me that people give so little thought to what they would change about their _future _if they could. It's NEVER too late to become the person you want to be.

Print this message off and put it on your fridge. 

Best of luck.

p.s. I'd give the UK a miss if I was you. It's not a great time to be going there. If you are really hell-bent on travelling, and want to see what the world has to offer, my advice would be to look at somewhere really exotic that is also a lot cheaper than Dubai/UK: perhaps Indonesia/Thailand/Malaysia or perhaps South America?


----------



## nickyr (Feb 8, 2012)

*Ducati2010*



dizzyizzy said:


> Oh why am I not surprised


I can personally vouch for Ducati2010. He has people staying with him regularly from all over the world and is an all-round lovely man. PM if you want some more details.

As someone who came to Dubai on a wing and a prayer, I'm still here more than 2 years later and have a good life. It can happen, but depends on luck and your willingness to be flexible.

Good luck!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

nickyr said:


> I can personally vouch for Ducati2010. He has people staying with him regularly from all over the world and is an all-round lovely man. PM if you want some more details.
> 
> As someone who came to Dubai on a wing and a prayer, I'm still here more than 2 years later and have a good life. It can happen, but depends on luck and your willingness to be flexible.
> 
> Good luck!


I am happy to be wrong then and apologies to Ducati for judging the situation so quickly. He doesn't post often and then offers a stranger a room out of the blue so alarm bells went off! I moderated this forum for a few years and witnessed way too much creepiness which I guess made me quite cynical


----------



## nickyr (Feb 8, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> I am happy to be wrong then and apologies to Ducati for judging the situation so quickly. He doesn't post often and then offers a stranger a room out of the blue so alarm bells went off! I moderated this forum for a few years and witnessed way too much creepiness which I guess made me quite cynical


I see where you were coming from and I know your apology will be appreciated.

He put me up too when I was in a difficult situation, precisely because I'd come to Dubai in a leap of faith.... thankfully it's worked out.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

ElenaS said:


> dont know, you tell me?


Exercise a lot of caution....


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I think everyone has covered the difficulties that you'll face. I just wanted to add a bit on rent.

We just moved out of Marina. We paid 180k for a 3 bed apartment and after a year, the price has gone up to 240k on propertyfinder. This of course isn't the actual price of our apartment now. The real cost of apartments are 10k+ on top of what's on property finder or dubizzle. Those figures are to bait and switch: bait people into calling the companies then they switch the property as the original "isn't available, ma'am sir"

In the 3 months before we move, we were keeping an eye on the area moved to. Prices went up by 50k there too.

Just be prepared that by the time you actually move (as I assume you will because no matter what anyone else says who has decades - combined - of experience here, you'll make it  ), rent will have gone up but wages will stay the same. My husband's company hasn't increased the housing allowance (if you're so lucky to get that) in the region for years, the children's schooling allowance hasn't gone up for 6 years, despite steep rises in fees. Be prepared that if you're thinking of having children, you'd be absolutely screwed financially.

Where I don't doubt you'd get a job, I've been offered a few despite not really looking over the year we've been here, I doubt it'll be paying anywhere near your expectations.

I'd also advise you to look at other areas.
JLT is cheaper and merely across the road from Marina.
Al Barsha is even cheaper but still central.

I, personally, didn't enjoy Marina that much. It was okay but apartment living isn't for me. I particularly disliked lugging shopping up and down 2 lifts (one for the garage, the other for the apartment).


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The OO fundamental issue is that in the first instance they believe they can just relocate and work it out from there and secondly that this is a sunnier version of their own country. 

Both are incorrect and would probably lead to a great deal if stress and disillusion. 

This region is, by and large, not one YOU decide to come to, but one where you are invited either directly or indirectly. 

It's not like moving to the next city over in your home country.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

ElenaS said:


> Small business no I hadn't, definitely worth thinking about x what kind of business did you start up? My passions would be clean eating and fashion if it was business
> Life is about risks I think, so with persistence never know what we can achieve.


I'm in Mobile Phones and Electronics. But this isn't something I just jumped into either, it comes from long time experience in this same industry in the states and connections in USA, China, and HK. If a new person with no know how were to come into this industry right now they would be eaten alive because of how ridiculously competitive and cut throat it is (way more than I imagined). Now i'm not saying you would be jumping into mobile phones, but I'm assuming any business would be that way. 

For us, we have another side of the business we're starting, which is a niche market and we will be taking advantage of the cheap labor here to get things done here that cost 10x more in the states. If I were just counting on the wholesale side of things to keep us afloat we would sink fast...

Point is, if you have some experience in something or a new idea it's doable. Like if there is something you can do here and take advantage of the cheap labor here (rather than become the cheap labor here) that would make sense to try out. 

And friendly advice, do yourself a HUGE favor and DO NOT move to Marina right out of the gates. That's something, if you want it, to be a reward for you after you've made it. Not something you start off doing when you don't have an income or are trying to get off the ground. Cut corners and save as much as you possibly can and you'll thank yourself later that you got thru the tough times when things get good. 

I just moved to Sharjah due to the rates in Dubai right now, and I love my apartment and area thus far. Not saying I don't like Dubai, but if I do move back to Dubai it will be when I'm financially comfortable doing so. There are very nice areas of Sharjah one can move to for a fraction of the cost of Dubai. 

Maybe you will say, "I don't want to live in Sharjah" but if you come out to the UAE, do yourself a favor and don't count it out until you come see for yourself. There are the lower end areas, and then there are the nice areas. A lot of people count Sharjah out because they've only seen the lower class areas. I mean imagine if you came to Dubai and only had seen International City. You can't base the whole Emirate off of one area. You can PM me and i'll point you in the right direction of where there are very nice areas and buildings in Sharjah. You'll love paying 55k for a one bed vs 100k. 

For those of us just starting out and need to live on a budget there are ways of doing so. Currently it's my wife, myself, and we have a 3 year old daughter and since October we have been able to live off a 11k AED budget without sacrificing too much, so if we can do it you can do it. Then when things pick up, splurge, why not. But don't make it your plan to splurge from the get go, that's a recipe for disaster.

Anyway, it does sound like your mind is made up and you will at some point be making the leap to Dubai, so good for you, hope it all works out. If you need money saving tips, or realistic budgets feel free to PM me. Those people on these forums that make the big salaries can't budget like the ones of us that HAVE to budget. I'll be happy to help out if I can.


----------



## Ducati2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

please read, it is about travel on budget

Couch surfing in Dubai - Travel & Holiday Features - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

With all due respect, while you do make some valid points about living in cheaper areas and building up to a better lifestyle, the big question is whether our friendly Kiwis would be happy living in Sharjah? Or living on only 10-12K a month? Is that worth giving up what they currently have in New Zealand? 

I don't think anyone here has said that they can't live in Dubai or the UAE on 10-12K a month. They can, certainly many people do. But does the reality of the situation match up to what they're hoping to get out of the UAE? Can they tolerate that level of bare existence?

You're forgetting the advantage of having a strong support network of peers in similar situations. The people who live on 10K a month belong to communities of peers with similar incomes. They don't place undue expectations on each other regarding housing or social activities. Many of them are conservative Muslims who are happy to live in dry Sharjah and don't care about the bars and nightlife of Dubai. Many of them are South Asians who have tight communities of family and friends that sustain their social lives without needing to go out drinking or club hopping. They can live well, by their definitions, in the UAE.

But for a Westerner it's quite different. I suspect Elena and her husband would feel very frustrated if they could only afford to live in Sharjah, far removed from the bright lights and bars of Dubai. They would probably feel very frustrated if they're not in an environment surrounded by lots of other young western expats. They would feel frustrated having to spend hours commuting each way to a mediocre job and returning each night to a cheap apartment far away from everything they want. 

Then again, I could be completely wrong and they could be perfectly happy with that. But somehow I doubt it. 





Zeeshan08 said:


> I'm in Mobile Phones and Electronics. But this isn't something I just jumped into either, it comes from long time experience in this same industry in the states and connections in USA, China, and HK. If a new person with no know how were to come into this industry right now they would be eaten alive because of how ridiculously competitive and cut throat it is (way more than I imagined). Now i'm not saying you would be jumping into mobile phones, but I'm assuming any business would be that way.
> 
> For us, we have another side of the business we're starting, which is a niche market and we will be taking advantage of the cheap labor here to get things done here that cost 10x more in the states. If I were just counting on the wholesale side of things to keep us afloat we would sink fast...
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

By any sense of the word, I'm also a "western" expat. Born and raised in California my whole life until a few months ago until I moved here. True, I don't drink, but it's not like Dubai is out of reach...and I'm not telling the OP to come move to sharjah, I'm throwing out options seeing as how they have already made up their minds to move to UAE. I figured I could give a constructive opinion rather than just telling them its a mistake and don't do it. I can only give an opinion based on my own experiences so that's what I was doing. As a westerner myself I felt that if I can live in sharjah they can too. As I have noticed on these forums, many people put down sharjah, some of whom have never even spent any time in this emirate rather than just driving thru .

As far as would they be happy living on 10-12k a month...some people don't have a choice. If that's what your earning you need to live off of that happy or not. Money is one of those things people never have enough of...those living off 1k wish they had 5k, those living off 5k with they had 10k, those living off 10k with they had 20k, and so on and so forth forever and ever. So the question of will they be happy living in a particular area or on a particular budget is only a question they can answer once they arrive and see and explore for themselves. Happiness does not necessarily mean money or a certain area or another. Happiness is based more on your satisfaction with the life you're living....many billionaires are unhappy and many people living simple lives earning low wages are plenty happy and have satisfaction in their lives.


TallyHo said:


> With all due respect, while you do make some valid points about living in cheaper areas and building up to a better lifestyle, the big question is whether our friendly Kiwis would be happy living in Sharjah? Or living on only 10-12K a month? Is that worth giving up what they currently have in New Zealand?
> 
> I don't think anyone here has said that they can't live in Dubai or the UAE on 10-12K a month. They can, certainly many people do. But does the reality of the situation match up to what they're hoping to get out of the UAE? Can they tolerate that level of bare existence?
> 
> ...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Zeeshan08 said:


> ...many billionaires are unhappy and many people living simple lives earning low wages are plenty happy and have satisfaction in their lives.


Sure, who would want to be an unhappy billionaire ?


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

dizzyizzy said:


> OK I do not claim to have a crystal ball but I'm willing to take a shot at telling you how I think it will go, even though I know you probably won't like me much after this:
> 
> You will stay at a hotel which will set you back for at least 6000 aed min for the first month and start looking for jobs. You will start applying for all admin, sales and hospitality jobs you find. You will get calls for interviews. You'll go for interviews but will soon find out that the pay is quite low, not more than 10,000 aed/month or if is a sales job it will be low basic salary and commission, or just commission. You'll face fierce competition from people who have been here for longer or are willing to do the job for less money than you are. A month will go by and you'll see that staying at a hotel is quite expensive so you'll start looking for a place. But with no job there's no visa so can't get your own place. So shared flat/villa it is. You'll continue searching but it won't pay more than 10,000 aed if you're lucky so you'll end up taking one of those jobs. Rent alone will set you back at 4,000 to 5,000 dhs per month. You will realize you need a car or taxis to get to work and this will set you back at another 1,500 dhs per month. And groceries are quite expensive so that's another 2,000 dhs per month. If you were super careful with your expenses, you only have 1,500dhs left for other expenses which you will soon realise do not go too far here. You'll be scrapping by every month and living an extremely frugal lifestyle. It'll be no fun. Your hubby will search endlessly for driver jobs and will not get one because all the driver jobs are taken by people from the subcontinent. He will get very frustrated. You will end up supporting both of you. After 4 or 5 months you will realize is not worth it. And decide to move on. This is if all goes relatively well and you didn't get in debt in the meanwhile, and your sponsor is not giving you a hard time to return your passport and cancel your visa and allow you to leave the country because you did not complete your first year at the company and they will demand you pay all your visa expenses back etc etc. So you'll go to MOL to file a case. In the meanwhile maybe you'll find a new job that pays slightly more but maybe your old employer puts a ban on you so you can't even switch jobs. Your husband still can't find a job. Eventually you'll just want to pack and leave. I know this sounds very harsh and I apologise in advance if it does, I truly do, but trust me, this scenario I'm presenting is not unrealistic AT ALL and this is what all of us have been trying to tell you. This will end up being the most expensive holiday ever, at best.


Exactly right, you dont have a crystal ball 

Like i said our funds will be fine, we will have enough to survive a few months when going over and if it looks like where coming to a dead end we will try the UK or move around who knows. Life is short to sit around in one place and not give things a go.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

Dubai1970 said:


> To the OP,
> 
> I don't often post, but I've taken some time to put this together because it is an important decision you are making, and you have rightly sought advice from people who are in Dubai. It behoves forum members to treat your inquiry with some respect and careful consideration.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your information, I do appreciate it!

What I am doing is actually applying for jobs in dubai the uk and now thailand/bangkok as well and see what happens from there, if I hear nothing back we will def travel to all 3 places to see if its easier when there and go from there.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

dizzyizzy said:


> I am happy to be wrong then and apologies to Ducati for judging the situation so quickly. He doesn't post often and then offers a stranger a room out of the blue so alarm bells went off! I moderated this forum for a few years and witnessed way too much creepiness which I guess made me quite cynical


thats fair enough though, better safe than sorry


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

IzzyBella said:


> I think everyone has covered the difficulties that you'll face. I just wanted to add a bit on rent.
> 
> We just moved out of Marina. We paid 180k for a 3 bed apartment and after a year, the price has gone up to 240k on propertyfinder. This of course isn't the actual price of our apartment now. The real cost of apartments are 10k+ on top of what's on property finder or dubizzle. Those figures are to bait and switch: bait people into calling the companies then they switch the property as the original "isn't available, ma'am sir"
> 
> ...



thank you i will look into those areas


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

Zeeshan08 said:


> By any sense of the word, I'm also a "western" expat. Born and raised in California my whole life until a few months ago until I moved here. True, I don't drink, but it's not like Dubai is out of reach...and I'm not telling the OP to come move to sharjah, I'm throwing out options seeing as how they have already made up their minds to move to UAE. I figured I could give a constructive opinion rather than just telling them its a mistake and don't do it. I can only give an opinion based on my own experiences so that's what I was doing. As a westerner myself I felt that if I can live in sharjah they can too. As I have noticed on these forums, many people put down sharjah, some of whom have never even spent any time in this emirate rather than just driving thru .
> 
> As far as would they be happy living on 10-12k a month...some people don't have a choice. If that's what your earning you need to live off of that happy or not. Money is one of those things people never have enough of...those living off 1k wish they had 5k, those living off 5k with they had 10k, those living off 10k with they had 20k, and so on and so forth forever and ever. So the question of will they be happy living in a particular area or on a particular budget is only a question they can answer once they arrive and see and explore for themselves. Happiness does not necessarily mean money or a certain area or another. Happiness is based more on your satisfaction with the life you're living....many billionaires are unhappy and many people living simple lives earning low wages are plenty happy and have satisfaction in their lives.


very welly said and valid point thank you.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

Zeeshan08 said:


> I'm in Mobile Phones and Electronics. But this isn't something I just jumped into either, it comes from long time experience in this same industry in the states and connections in USA, China, and HK. If a new person with no know how were to come into this industry right now they would be eaten alive because of how ridiculously competitive and cut throat it is (way more than I imagined). Now i'm not saying you would be jumping into mobile phones, but I'm assuming any business would be that way.
> 
> For us, we have another side of the business we're starting, which is a niche market and we will be taking advantage of the cheap labor here to get things done here that cost 10x more in the states. If I were just counting on the wholesale side of things to keep us afloat we would sink fast...
> 
> ...


thank you very much, everything you have written makes perfect sense. Of course if the marina is to expensive we wont be staying there so your alternatives are much appreicated as well. I mean if you and your wife can survive on 11k im sure we could do the same. Of course once we start making more then re-evaluate. I would love if you could please PM me money saving tips, realistice budget etc. You are living through it so your knowledge would very much benefit me and I would be very greatful. 

Thank you.


----------



## ElenaS (Apr 14, 2014)

Ducati2010 said:


> please read, it is about travel on budget
> 
> Couch surfing in Dubai - Travel & Holiday Features - TimeOutDubai.com


Thank you Ducati, if you have any further tips please let me know either on here or PM. Because yes we will still be coming


----------



## ravim (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi guys. Good tips on this forum. I am thinking about Dubai too. Do u think business is a good idea? I would certainly welcome more tips on the business part specially from guys like Zeeshan even if in a new thread so as not to hijack this one. And the tip on staying in Sharjah is a good one but what about the transportation?


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

I was hoping the latest reply on this thread was Elena telling us of her success.


----------



## luis66 (May 6, 2014)

Yes, that is what he is saying. This is in fact the equivalent of a person who won the lottery advising you not to spend money in lottery tickets:
He may have won, but in general is better not to play

Myself I have done many stupid things, and survived them. I would never advise anyone to try to do that



ElenaS said:


> So what your saying is, you made it? But we shouldn't try?


----------

